# Strange rear defrost issue



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I noticed that the top 4 or so bars on the rear glass were not heating up, along with another random bar in the middle. I took it to the dealer today for an oil change and to check on the defrost issue, which I was sure would be warranty. 

They investigated and noted "damage" on the inside of the rear glass, which would not be warranty-able, but they're taking care of it for me at no-charge. The dealership has already ordered me new glass.

This is strange to me because even though this is my Fiance's car, I take care of all maintenance and cleaning. I know for a fact that neither she nor I have been in the back seat to clean the rear glass. Nobody has touched the rear glass since we bought it; so I'm convinced it was a defective unit.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have heard of this happening but it's rare. While possible, it's hard to damage the rear defroster grid. Kudos to your dealership for recognizing that while possible it's difficult enough that it's worth the goodwill earned to just replace without a charge.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I had this happen on a '92 Saturn SC at about 70,000 miles. One of the filaments cracked and separated just enough to lose conductivity. I bought a repair kit at the parts store and re-joined the break. It was still working when my BIL got rid of the car at around 200,000 miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a huge scratch on my Brand New CRUZE @ the Rear window Tint where it covers two elements at the top of the grid. First may say it is a shame I have to see this scratch every time I look in my Rear view mirror or the glass. Next I wonder if these Razor blade scratches were just on the film, or possibly cutting the elements? I have the dirty guys fingerprints too. I should preserve them for the law suit?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I followed a Cruze in traffic today while it was snowing heavily. I wasn't able to determine the year or model, but it was possibly an LS. Anyway, the entire top half to two thirds of the rear window was not being cleared by the defrosting system. It didn't look like there had been a tint job done on it though.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I followed a Cruze in traffic today while it was snowing heavily. I wasn't able to determine the year or model, but it was possibly an LS. Anyway, the entire top half to two thirds of the rear window was not being cleared by the defrosting system. It didn't look like there had been a tint job done on it though.


Yeah that's exactly what it looked like! Yep, I've never had tint on any of my cars


----------



## TW76 (Jan 9, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I'm currently having the exact same issue. I have a 2014 that I purchased in September. I have about an 8" strip across the middle of the rear window that is not defrosting. My vehicle is garage kept so i never had the need to use the rear defroster until a recent hotel stay. The dealer inspected the window and as above said that it was damaged and not covered under warranty. They did show me the couple spots where the grid is broken, but no one has been in the back seat of this vehicle and nothing could have come anywhere near the rear window to damage it. It's obvious to me that it was defect in manufacturing or damaged during install. The dealer says they have had a handful of cruzes in with the same issue and that GM is not covering them claiming they are damaged by the owner.

I'm curious if anyone else has had this issue?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

TW76 said:


> I'm curious if anyone else has had this issue?


I would say so!



Jim Frye said:


> the entire top half to two thirds of the rear window was not being cleared by the defrosting system.







Cully77 said:


> Yeah that's exactly what it looked like! Yep, I've never had tint on any of my cars




The defroster lines are silk screened onto the glass using a thermal set silver paint. If something was dragging through the paint during production you would see the silver paint streaked/smeared, it would not be a clean cut.

Sounds like there could be a handling issue somewhere along the line. I seriously doubt this would happen at the assembly plant in Lordstown... OEM assembly practices are pretty well thought out. My money is on it happening at the supplier level. Samples are pulled from the line every so often to check the conductivity of the defroster grid, but this happens upstream of the furnace shaping/quenching operations and packaging. At PPG we never tested the defroster lines at the end of the line. I can only imagine FUYAO has a similar process for the Cruze glass.

AFAIK, defroster grid conductivity is not checked at the assembly line.

Glass IS sampled at the end of the line for visible distortion from the quenching/forming process. If I had to guess, this is the area most likely to introduce scratching. But MAN, those are long scratches if they're affecting multiple grid lines. Hard to imagine someone doing that and not noticing.

It's good to raise as much of a stick as possible with the dealer about this. If GM gets enough complaints they can look into it at the supplier level. A challenge when dealing with overseas suppliers, but still possible.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

On my car I just got, the dealer "slapped" the temporary tag on the rear window and put all 4 pieces of tape, right across the grid. Grrrrrr. This is one of my pet peeves. I got the car home and spent an hour and a half a day later trying to get the tape off, with the use of a hair dryer to heat up the glass to make the adhesive on the tape let loose. A lot of people would just hit it with a razor blade. All it takes is a little cut, and that grid is dead. I too, have used the repair kits and they work great.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Part of the QC issue with the FUYAO glass. There's a lot more handling of the lights since they are loaded into containers, shipped from China to the MI warehouse, reshipped to the assembly plants before being installed on the line.


----------



## aldonorm (Dec 7, 2014)

You are correct...I had the same issue with top three lines on my rear window. I ordered a repair kit that is basically a copper paint and it has worked since.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

In case anyone is curious, here's a video showing the diagnosis and repair procedure:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9NQ46ckgYw


----------

